

With Graph Search, Can Facebook Kill LinkedIn, yelp--even Google? - EFathy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/roberthof/2013/01/15/with-graph-search-can-facebook-kill-linkedin-yelp-even-google/

======
general_failure
Not sure about google but Its definitely going to kill Forbes. I can now get
all news from Facebook with simple search like 'what is happening in
Paraguay?'. Or 'which news site should I not read since its filled with
hyperbole s?'

------
taylodl
In a word, "no." LinkedIn is professional, Facebook is personal. Two totally
different aspects of my life that I treat separately. So LinkedIn isn't going
anywhere. The power of Yelp is derived through crowdsourcing. I don't have
nearly enough Facebook friends to capitalize on the long tail crowdsourcing
requires. So Yelp isn't going anywhere. And google? As if - I don't have
enough time and space to explain why that isn't going to happen!

------
recurser
From the article:

"So, to answer the question in the headline: No, Facebook won’t kill any of
these companies, certainly not anytime soon."

